# What Dendro species is this?



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Found this while I was avoiding doing my homework. Any clue what species it is?








http://www.wildsky.sakura.ne.jp/vivarium/hasegawa20060816l.htm


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

That's a D. vanzolinii, I think.

-Solly


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Yep it's a D. Vanzolinii


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thats some nice Lycopodium in the background! :roll:


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I gotta laught Antone!!!
Leave it to you to pick out the plants and even know the names!! Way to go!!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

dragonfrog said:


> I gotta laught Antone!!!
> Leave it to you to pick out the plants and even know the names!! Way to go!!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Wow, maybe my IDing is getting better as I was going to say Vanzolini before I looked at everyone elses post!


----------

